# coñazo



## arvinclone47

Mi profesor de español (de Cádiz) me mandó una historia que escribió y una parte decía: 

 --Como vivir sin ver nada es un coñazo...--

Lo encontré en este diccionario y dice que es vulgar. ¿Hay un equivalente en inglés? ¿Se considera vulgar en Andalucía? Y si es vulgar, ¿porqué mi profesor me lo mandaría? Es más común en España para los profesores decir palabrotas a sus estudiantes? 

 ¿Y cómo se dice lo mismo en una manera que no sea ofensiva?


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

En mi humilde opinión, y sin ánimo de entrar en polémica, es muy vulgar, pero de un tiempo a esta parte cada vez se habla peor en España y se escuchan más palabras vulgares. A los hispanoamericanos le sorprende mucho lo mal que se habla hoy en día en España.


----------



## lforestier

Depende mucho del contexto pero no lo diría en un discurso público.


----------



## Cipriana

Se puede decir, es un "bajon", En ingles seria, "sucks". Es vulgar pero comun. Los espanoles usan esa palabra para todo.


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

arvinclone47 said:


> Mi profesor de español (de Cádiz)
> 
> ¿Y cómo se dice la misma cosa en una manera que no sea ofensiva?


 
Vivir sin ver nada es un rollo. Tiene el mismo sentido y no es tan vulgar.


----------



## Javeke

--- Vivir sin ver nada es muy pesado/muy aburrido ---

La palabra "coñazo" se puede usar en el lenguaje coloquial, en un círculo de amistades íntimo, etc. De lo contrario, podrías pasar por ser una persona ordinaria.

Desde luego yo la considero una palabra vulgar.

Por otra parte, tu pregunta "¿Cuánto vulgar es "coñazo?" no es del todo correcta. Mejor sería "¿Cuán vulgar es "coñazo"?

Saludos.


----------



## Sammo

Se dice coñazo en la República Dominicana también. "Coñazo" viene de "coño" en cual es vulgar.  Así que "coñazo" es "coño" pero con más peso.Una traducción de tu oración sería: "To live without seeing anything is a fucking bitch."


----------



## Vivero

arvinclone47 said:


> Mi profesor de español (de Cádiz) me mandó una historia que escribió y un parte dijo:
> 
> --Como vivir sin ver nada es un coñazo...--
> 
> ¿Es más común en España para los profesores decir palabrotas a sus estudiantes?
> 
> ¿Y cómo se lo dice la misma cosa en una manera que no sea ofensiva?



Si te relacionas habitualmente con españoles, más vale que te adaptes al "nuevo uso" del lenguaje vulgar. Los profesores a los estudiantes, los estudiantes a los profesores, las madres a los hijos, incluso los bebés en sus primeros balbuceos, dirán coñazo, y muchas sonoras palabras más que tendrás que aprender.

Claro que puedes sustituirlas por sus antiguos equivalentes, hoy en desuso. En el caso de coñazo, puedes decir que "es una lata", "un tostón" o "un rollo", si tu tono es informal (pero no vulgar), o puedes decir que es muy aburrido, si el tono es formal. No te aconsejo la primera variante ("lata", "tostón", "rollo"...), porque suena verdaderamente mojigata en la mayoría de las ocasiones.

Ese cambio, producido gradualmente a lo largo de los últimos 20 años, ha hecho muy difícil, incluso para los nativos (sobre todo los de mi edad ) adaptar "el registro" de nuestras conversaciones a la nueva situación.  Porque si bien es cierto que los "tacos" (palabras malsonantes o soeces) se usan con libertad, también lo es que *hay que saber usarlos*. Según el contexto, pueden recuperar el carácter agresivo que parecía que habían perdido. O se puede quedar en ridículo usándolos a destiempo. Ten en cuenta que son verdaderamente "fuertes" y frecuentemente sexistas: coñazo, por ejemplo, alude a los genitales femeninos, de modo que lo femenino se identifica con lo pesado y aburrido, en tanto que palabras análogas del sexo opuesto suelen referirse a  valores o virtudes... 

Finalmente: *no es tan habitual usar este vocabulario en el lenguaje escrito*. En eso creo que tu profesor se sale un poco de la "normalidad"

Pero ahora planteo yo mi duda: de las películas en inglés, de los incidentes ocurridos cuando un político estadounidense "olvida" que el micrófono está activo, e incluso de charlas con los viajeros que nos visitan, yo tenía la impresión de que lo mismo, exactamente, ocurría con los angloparlantes... ¿Estoy equivocado? ¿es _bullshit _lo que digo?


----------



## Anitis

Generalmente se utiliza para decir que algo es un tostón o una pesadez. Respecto a la pregunta del título debería ser ¿Cómo de vulgar es "coñazo"?


----------



## pcplus

qué es *"pain in the neck"*???? coñazo en inglés???


----------



## María Archs

La traducción sería: _A pain in the neck._
Es un palabra vulgar pero todo depende del tono y de la situación en que lo digas; así resultará ofensivo o gracioso.
Shakespeare decía que las cosas no son ni buenas ni malas... Es que nosotros mismos las hacemos así.
No creo que existan palabras vulgares pero si actitudes y tonos vulgares: Es mi humilde opinión.
Saludos,
María


----------



## Alicky

Honeypum said:


> Yo diría: "¿Qué tan vulgar es coñazo?"


 
Ya que estamos ...Yo diria: ¿Cuan vulgar es coñazo?

"*Vivero*:_Si te relacionas habitualmente con españoles, más vale que te adaptes al "nuevo uso" del lenguaje vulgar. Los profesores a los estudiantes, los estudiantes a los profesores, las madres a los hijos, incluso los bebés en sus primeros balbuceos, dirán coñazo, y muchas sonoras palabras más que tendrás que aprender."_
Debe ser un fenómeno mundial. Hace años en Argentina decir boludo era una grosería mayúscula. Hoy boludo se usa como sinónimo del nombre de la persona con la cual se está hablando practicamente. Se utiliza en todos lados, entre compañeros de trabajos, en la familia, con los amigos, con todo el mundo.Y digo boludo por ser una de las palabras mas populares. Es verdad lo que decís; el registro ha cambiado muchísimo en estos últimos 20 años. Ahora se "acepta" mucho mas el uso de vulgaridades en el habla diaria.


----------



## andaya

Créeme alicky, peor que en España no creo que se hable en ningún país de latinoamérica. Y no me refiero sólo a vulgaridades. A la gente le cuesta mucho expresarse correctamente.


----------



## Alicky

andaya said:


> Créeme alicky, peor que en España no creo que se hable en ningún país de latinoamérica. Y no me refiero sólo a vulgaridades. A la gente le cuesta mucho expresarse correctamente.


 
Como se nota que nunca estuviste en Argentina, sede de la Asociación Internacional Contra el Buen Uso del Castellano 
Hablando en serio y sabiendo que esto puede desencadenar un minidebate titulado: "En mi país se habla peor que en el tuyo", no te creas que España es un caso especial. Desafortunadamente nunca he estado en ese país así que si ustedes me dicen que allí se habla mal les creo. Pero te cuento que acá no es muy distinto. Dejando de lado los insultos, vulgaridades y palabras soeces; de diez personas cinco van a conjugar mal el verbo herrar, por darte un ejemplo. 
Hablando en particular sobre mi generación (es decir todos aquellos nacidos a partir de los primeros años de la década del 80), es como si nosotros hubiesemos sido los encargados de bastardear el lenguaje. Hay desconocimiento total de las reglas ortográficas, el vocabulario es el mínimo (y no el mínimo indispensable, créanme) y etc, etc etc. Leés reportes escritos por chicos universitarios y pensás: Estos en su vida abrieron un diccionario. Y en cuanto a los sinónimos, olvidate. No existen.
Y no estoy hablando de personas las cuáles no han podido acceder a una buena educacion. Hablo de graduados de colegios privados, con buena posicion economica (lo cual supone a mi entender un mayor acceso a medios de lectura, de educacion, etc.).
Asi que, en un acto de solidaridad hispanoamericana, declaro que en Argentina se habla tan mal como en España


----------



## Alicky

Honeypum said:


> Yo también, Alicky.
> 
> Yo preguntaría:
> 
> "¿Cuán vulgar es la palabra coñazo?"
> 
> o bien
> 
> "¿Qué tan vulgar es la palabra coñazo?"
> 
> Pcplus, creo que se trata de diferencias regionales, ¿no?


 
Si. Opino lo mismo. Depende mucho del país. Es mas, haciendo uso de todo mi repertorio porteño yo diria: "¿Che, te zarpas mucho si decís coñazo?"


----------



## Juliomelecio

En Venezuela es vulgar, pero quiere decir "golpe fuerte". p. ej:
"Si te metes conmigo te voy a dar (o meter) un coñazo.
Saludos.


----------



## eagle_789

En Chile la palabra "coño" es usada para referirse despectivamente de un español. 
"coñazo" sería una sobredosis de "coños" o algo así.... jajaja
Las otras acepciones no son utilizadas regularmente en Chile.

Concuerdo con los demás que en el caso del español que se habla por estos lados va de mal en peor, y la TV lo empeora vulgarizando cada vez más, legitimando el uso de groserias como algo si fuese genial.


----------



## Sammo

> La traducción sería: _A pain in the neck_.


 
No. Eso es demasiado indulgente. Voy a repetir lo que escribí antes:

Se dice coñazo en la República Dominicana también. "Coñazo" viene de "coño" en cual es vulgar. Así que "coñazo" es "coño" pero con más peso.  Una traducción de tu oración sería: 

"To live without seeing anything is a fucking bitch."


----------



## Barbara S.

"A pain in the neck" is a polite way of saying "a pain in the butt" which is a polite way of saying "a pain in the ass." Around 55 years ago Margaret Truman, the president's daughter, was criticized in the press for using the word "nuts" in public. (Nuts meant "balls" and was a vulgar word.) But if you called something or someone "nuts" today no one would raise an eyebrow.


----------



## colinadespinas

Yo diría que "coñazo" es más "pain in the ass" que "pain in the neck".  "Pain in the neck" es una expresión bastante mojigata, algo que diría mi abuela.


----------



## chics

Vivero said:


> Si te relacionas habitualmente con españoles, más vale que te adaptes al "nuevo uso" del lenguaje vulgar.(...)
> 
> En el caso de coñazo, puedes decir que "es una lata", "un tostón" o "un rollo", si tu tono es informal (pero no vulgar), o puedes decir que es muy aburrido, si el tono es formal. No te aconsejo la primera variante ("lata", "tostón", "rollo"...), porque suena verdaderamente mojigata en la mayoría de las ocasiones.(...)


 
Tono informal no vulgar, uso oral, que aún se utiliza: *es un palo**.*

Tono informal, más escatológico que vulgar, MUY usado: *es una mierda*.​


----------



## epovo

Humildemente opino que una  palabra no es vulgar per se, sólo lo es si la usa la gente vulgar. El mundo cambia, y las palabras también. "Coñazo" ahora es una palabra familiar, coloquial. No es una cuestión de gustos, sino de estadística.
"Chocho" es una palabra vulgar. Quizá en 20 años no lo sea.


----------



## Vanest

epovo said:


> Humildemente opino que una palabra no es vulgar per se, sólo lo es si la usa la gente vulgar. El mundo cambia, y las palabras también. "Coñazo" ahora es una palabra familiar, coloquial. No es una cuestión de gustos, sino de estadística.
> "Chocho" es una palabra vulgar. Quizá en 20 años no lo sea.


Claro, como dices, depende del uso que demos a cada palabra y, además, en donde estamos... pues en el Ecuador un 'chocho' es un grano comestible sumamente popular que se prepara con sal y limón y se come a menudo con tostado (una variedad de maíz tostado) y ¡no es vulgar para nada!


----------



## Mio

Bueno para mi coñazo es una palabra fea,,,, no se debe usar pq es muy ordinaria,,, pero no es una palabra vulgar o grosera,,,,, màs que todo es una jerga,,,,, en españa "a lo mejor" se escucha mas normal decirla ,,, porque normalmente en general los español tienen un vocabulario muy vulgar y ordinario...........
pero màs que una groseria o palabra vulgar es jerga o como dirìan en ingles slang ,,,,,,,,,,
aqui en venezuela coñazo es equivalente a golpe....


----------



## susanb

Mio said:


> Bueno para mi coñazo es una palabra fea,,,, no se debe usar pq es muy ordinaria,,, pero no es una palabra vulgar o grosera,,,,, màs que todo es una jerga,,,,, en españa "a lo mejor" se escucha mas normal decirla ,,, porque normalmente en general los español tienen un vocabulario muy vulgar y ordinario...........
> pero màs que una groseria o palabra vulgar es jerga o como dirìan en ingles slang ,,,,,,,,,,
> aqui en venezuela coñazo es equivalente a golpe....


NO siempre es bueno generalizar. En mi entorno, la gente no es para nada vulgar. No podía irme a dormir sin decirlo.
Buenas noches a tod@s!!


----------



## Mio

bueno en realidad ustedes son muy  conocidos como vulgares por las peliculas españolas ,,, la television española,,, y se supone que en la televisiòn es cuando menos se deberia permitir ese tipo de vocabulario,, en las peliculas españolas hasta la gente que hace el papel de pertecer a una clase alta,, o un ENTORNO EDUCADO,, se expresa en forma vulgar.........
a diferencia de la televisiòn de otros paises que muestran de forma vulgar solo a los actores que hacen el papel de pertenecer a una clase muy pobre o marginal ,,,,,, como pasa en la realidad de verdad....... la gente mal hablada es la gente de muy bajos recursos


----------



## epovo

Lo que dices, Mio, es cierto. En España la gente de clase de alta se expresa de una forma que en América es considerada muy vulgar. Sin embargo, es perfectamente posible para un español distinguir el habla de una persona con educación del de una persona de clase baja. Una persona educada no usaría nunca ciertas palabras.
Una persona con educación puede decir ciertos tacos, pero ha de "saberlos decir": a quién, cuándo, en qué tono...


----------



## jorgepab81

Cuán vulgar es la palabra coñazo y cómo de vulgar es la palabra coñazo están bien ambas.
Cuánto vulgar suena bastante mal y qué tan vulgar, aunque es correcto, nunca se usa, o se usa poquísimo.

La palabra coñazo en si no es vulgar hoy en día. En su momento lo fue pero ha pasado a ser más bien "coloquial" que vulgar. 

En cuanto al castellano de la calle, si bien es cierto que se han perdido las buenas formas, hay que decir que el hablado en España sigue siendo el mejor hablado. De echo solemos equivocar el idioma usado con 'respeto' (cosa que en España se ha perdido) con el idioma correctamente usado...

En fin, a lo que íbamos... Coñazo es algo muy aburrido, o alguién muy pesado:

Este tio es un coñazo! (this guy is boring/ this guy is a pain in the neck)


----------



## Sammo

> La palabra coñazo en si no es vulgar hoy en día. En su momento lo fue pero ha pasado a ser más bien "coloquial" que vulgar.



Bueno, tal vez en España pero en América Latina no.  Se considera muy pero muy vulgar y muy feo.

Por cierto, ni siquiera lo entiendo como no puede ser vulgar en España cuando la palabra es básicamente una versión aumentada de "coño", en cual es vulgar sin duda.


----------



## Tequilita

Para empezar yo preguntaria: "Es muy vulgar decir "conazo"? (perdon, por la escritura pero tengo el teclado ingles..). Es lo que suena mas normal. 

Que tu profesor dijera eso no es para echarse las manos a la cabeza, si es espanol. Sin embargo, como en todos los idiomas extranjeros, yo recomiendo a los que no son nativos no animarse a decir palabras malsonantes, ya que para que tengan gracia hay que saber utilizarlas y saber exactamente en que contexto. 

Otra posibilidad para traducir "conazo" a espanol es "nuisance". 

"My two cents"


----------



## david.escuizo

Yo pondría como título: "Cómo expresar lo coÑazo que es algo en un título" 
CoÑazo por mucho que se usen los tacos en EspaÑa no debería usarla por un profesor y menos en una redacción. 
De todas formas no has proporcionado contexto suficiente así que te rogaría que lo hicieras para no llamarle todavía maleducado a tu profesor (por muy profesor que sea...).


----------



## Myriam_Twilight

A ver, creo que este hilo no trata de "dar el coñazo" diciendo todo el rato que si cómo de vulgar, cuán vulgar, cómo de vulgar es la palabra, etc...
Se trata de responder las preguntas que hacen los foreros y corregir sus faltas. Si alguien ya la corrigió no hace falta seguir "dando el coñazo".
Que nadie se ofenda, lo digo así para que en mi comentario, quien tenga dudas, se pueda ver que en esta situación se puede utilizar la palabra "coñazo".
Sí, coñazo puede que suene vulgar, puesto que viene de la palabra "coño" (pussy) pero en España al menos lo decimos a diario y hasta podría decírselo a un profesor, siempre y cuando se tiene confianza y es fuera del horario lectivo.
Yo a mi profesor podría decirle: el partido de anoche fue un coñazo (aburridor/boring).
A mí madre muchas veces le digo: mamá, ¡eres un coñazo! (pesada/annoying)
Sé que no debería puesto que es mi madre pero las madres se ponen muy cansinas/pesadas a veces y hay que darles toques de atención.
¡OJO! cuidado con el tono de voz o adjetivo adicionales como (eres un) puto coñazo/jodido coñazo/coñazo impresionante... Eso sí es una falta de respeto y suena mucho más vulgar de lo que puede ser la palabra en sí.

Por lo demás, no tengo más que añadir.
Saludos!


----------



## dilema

Vivero said:


> Claro que puedes sustituirlas por sus antiguos equivalentes, hoy en desuso. En el caso de coñazo, puedes decir que "es una lata", "un tostón" o "un rollo", si tu tono es informal (pero no vulgar), o puedes decir que es muy aburrido, si el tono es formal. No te aconsejo la primera variante ("lata", "tostón", "rollo"...), porque suena verdaderamente mojigata en la mayoría de las ocasiones.


No estoy de acuerdo en que esas alternativas suenen mojigatas en la mayoría de las ocasiones. Pueden quedar algo fuera de lugar si se usan con gente que se expresa en el registro de "coñazo", pero yo las uso con toda normalidad con la gente que no suele usar palabras consideradas malsonantes (y hay mucha gente que no recurre a ese vocabulario; especialmente en contextos que no son de amistad o muy informales).


----------



## admaleon

Buenas tardes, sé que ha pasado mucho tiempo desde esta discusión, pero ya que esta se refiere a la palabra que estoy buscando, pido su opinión en cuanto a cómo se diría "coñazo" con el sentido de golpe fuerte (así lo decimos de manera vulgar en Venezuela)

Muchas gracias de antemano y quedo en espera de sus sugerencias.

Adriana


----------



## Quirce

admaleon said:


> Buenas tardes, sé que ha pasado mucho tiempo desde esta discusión, pero ya que esta se refiere a la palabra que estoy buscando, pido su opinión en cuanto a cómo se diría "coñazo" con el sentido de golpe fuerte (así lo decimos de manera vulgar en Venezuela)


_Thump_, por ejemplo.


----------



## Rodal

Cipriana said:


> Se puede decir, es un "bajon", En ingles seria, "sucks". Es vulgar pero comun. Los espanoles usan esa palabra para todo.



_It sucks_ ~ is the light version of saying _coñazo.

La vida es un coñazo ~ life is a bitch. _


----------



## pachanga7

Admaleon, ¿es para hablar de un golpe emocional o un choque físico? Vendría bien un poco de contexto para mejor ponernos en la onda...


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

'Punch' - Puñetazo

'Knock' - Aldabonazo, Trancazo
(también 'golpe con los nudillos' en la puerta)

'Thud' - Golpe contundente

'Bang' - Gran batacazo

'Kick' - Patada - patadón / pateo


----------



## admaleon

pachanga7 said:


> Admaleon, ¿es para hablar de un golpe emocional o un choque físico? Vendría bien un poco de contexto para mejor ponernos en la onda...



 Tienes razón, quizás el contexto pueda clarificar lo que necesito. Lo que pasa es que es “muy subida de tono” por decir lo menos.  La frase dice:“cierra la m*****a boca p*** o te caigo a coñazos”

Mi intento: “shut your f***ing mouth up you b***h, or I’ll ...?”

Pido disculpas por lo escatológica de la expresión. 

Saludos y gracias. 

ADRIANA


----------



## pachanga7

Ah, sí es util saber el contexto, por muy subido de tono que sea...

or I'll shut it for you 
or I'll break open your ass  

La primera tiene la ventaja de ser una frase de amenaza reconocible--la vulgaridad ya se ha establecido con lo que viene antes. La segunda es un poco más creativa. Creo que "ass" es la palabra más indicada para este nivel de vulgaridad en inglés. También hay "cunt" para transmitir la idea de coño, pero este término de que sepa yo se usa más para caracterizar a la persona misma, y no se usa tanto de forma creativa desde la perspectiva de la gramática (como se hace con "fuck" que tiene un sinfin de variantes). 

Saludos.


----------

